# /etc/group wurde zerschossen



## paepke (18. Jan. 2008)

Hallo

Hatte gestern das Problem mich mit root anzumelden!
Da bis zur letzen Anmeldung nur ISP-Config auf mein Server werkelte, folgende Nachfrage:

Die Datei (/etc/group) wurde zerschossen, damit wusste das System nicht,
das der root-Name in der Gruppe wheel ist. Das ist nun schon das 2te mal, das Dateien überschrieben wurden, die group_datei war komplett leer.

Auch ist bei mir das Feld "user_passwort" in MySQL und die Passworteingabe-Felder ständig leer, soll das so sein?

Könnte das mit ISP-Config zusammenhängen?

Danke Mikel


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2008)

> Auch ist bei mir das Feld "user_passwort" in MySQL und die Passworteingabe-Felder ständig leer, soll das so sein?


Ja, das ist ok. Aus sicherheitsgründen werden die Passworte nur in /etc/shadow und nicht in der mysql datenbank gespeichert.



> Könnte das mit ISP-Config zusammenhängen?


Generell ja, wobei ich es noch auf keinem Server erlebt habe. Ruf mal bitte dden Befehl:

grpck

auf, um die Syntax der group Datei zu prüfen, nachdem Du sie wieder hergestellt hast. Außerdem solltest Du mal nach Fehlern im ispconfig.log sehen.


----------



## paepke (18. Jan. 2008)

*grpck* zeigt nichts an:


```
[root@DNW-Server://]$ grpck 
[root@DNW-Server://]$
```


die einzigen Warnungen der letzten Stunden vor dem Fehler, die ich gefunden habe:


```
mp_mobil:x:10096:10001:mobiler Rechner:/var/www/web1/user/mp_mobil:/bin/false
17.01.2008 - 11:18:54 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 905: setquota -u mp_mobil 0 0 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:54 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 906: setquota -T -u mp_mobil 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:54 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 57: cp -f /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/forward.master /var/www/web1/user/mp_mobil/.forward
17.01.2008 - 11:18:54 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 284: cp -fr /etc/postfix/virtusertable /etc/postfix/virtusertable~
17.01.2008 - 11:18:54 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 137: cp -fr /etc/postfix/local-host-names /etc/postfix/local-host-names~
17.01.2008 - 11:18:54 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 284: cp -fr /etc/postfix/virtusertable /etc/postfix/virtusertable~
17.01.2008 - 11:18:55 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 289: WARNING: could not postmap hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
17.01.2008 - 11:18:55 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1259: cp -fr /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~
17.01.2008 - 11:18:55 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1921: cp -fr /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf~
17.01.2008 - 11:18:55 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 289: WARNING: could not postmap hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
17.01.2008 - 11:18:55 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1259: cp -fr /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~
17.01.2008 - 11:18:55 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1921: cp -fr /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf~
```


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2008)

Gibt der Befehl:
postmap hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

irgendeinen Fehler aus?


----------



## paepke (18. Jan. 2008)

kommt auch nichts:


```
[root@DNW-Server://]$ postmap hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
[root@DNW-Server://]$
```
auch als Anmerkung:

ISP_Config logte gestern ein sehr lange Abarbeitung aller user im System, wenn er dies nicht automatisch gemacht hat, wüßte ich nich wodurch ich diesen Befehl ausgelöst habe.
ein kleiner Auszug der ständigen Wiederholungen:


```
hf_admin:x:10079:10021:mail_admin:/var/www/web21:/bin/false
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - USER: 
hf_admin:x:10079:10021:mail_admin:/var/www/web21:/bin/false
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 905: setquota -u hf_admin 0 0 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 906: setquota -T -u hf_admin 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 57: cp -f /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/forward.master /var/www/web21/.forward
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 905: setquota -u hf_admin 0 0 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 906: setquota -T -u hf_admin 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 113: symlink /var/www/web21/Maildir
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 57: cp -f /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/forward.master /var/www/web21/.forward
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 113: symlink /var/www/web21/Maildir
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - USER: 
mp_admin:x:10091:10001:admin:/var/www/web1:/bin/false
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - USER: 
mp_admin:x:10091:10001:admin:/var/www/web1:/bin/false
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 905: setquota -u mp_admin 0 0 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 906: setquota -T -u mp_admin 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 905: setquota -u mp_admin 0 0 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 57: cp -f /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/forward.master /var/www/web1/.forward
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 906: setquota -T -u mp_admin 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 57: cp -f /root/ispconfig/isp/conf/forward.master /var/www/web1/.forward
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 113: symlink /var/www/web1/Maildir
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_procmail.lib.php, Line 113: WARNING: could not symlink /var/www/web1/Maildir
17.01.2008 - 11:18:46 => INFO - USER:
```


----------

